# Pakistani doctors immigration to Australia



## pakiapplicant123 (Jun 11, 2013)

Hi
I have done MBBS from Shifa Islamabad and want to immigrate to Australia. Currently I am doing my house job here. Can I get a positive skills assessment if I do PLAB ? If yes, do I need to do part 1 only or both 1 & 2? Do I have other alternatives?
Thanks


----------



## Xscaper (Apr 8, 2013)

The answer to your question is "No". 

You will need to clear the AMC exams and do one year of supervised training in Australia before AMC will give you a certificate. You will then need to get yourself Registered Generally(without restrictions) with AHPRA( the registration body). Bear in mind that a IELTS score of 7 in each module is compulsory for a job as a doctor. Also remember that there are no house job/internship positions for foreign graduates so you need some overseas work experience before you can even get a job here.

After that you need to find out if you satisfy the Points requirement for migration before you can apply for PR.

It's much more difficult for doctors to migrate to Australia compared to some other professions.

New Zealand is a slightly different situation. If you've cleared both PLABs you can bypass the MCQ exam and go straight for the NZREX Clinical exam. You would then need a good IELTS score to be able to apply for a job over there.


----------



## pakiapplicant123 (Jun 11, 2013)

Xscaper said:


> The answer to your question is "No".
> 
> You will need to clear the AMC exams and do one year of supervised training in Australia before AMC will give you a certificate. You will then need to get yourself Registered Generally(without restrictions) with AHPRA( the registration body). Bear in mind that a IELTS score of 7 in each module is compulsory for a job as a doctor. Also remember that there are no house job/internship positions for foreign graduates so you need some overseas work experience before you can even get a job here.
> 
> ...


The AMC website states the following
"The Competent Authority Pathway is intended for overseas-trained non-specialists, but it is also available to specialists, including general practitioners. If you have passed the examinations or you have completed training through an AMC‑designated competent authority, you can apply to the AMC for assessment under this pathway. The AMC-designated competent authorities are:
•General Medical Council (United Kingdom—for the PLAB examination or for graduates of GMC-accredited medical courses in the United Kingdom)
•Medical Council of Canada (LMCC)
•Educational Commission for Foreign Medical Graduates of the United States (USMLE)
•Medical Council of New Zealand (NZREX)
•Medical Council of Ireland (graduates of medical courses in Ireland accredited by the Medical Council of Ireland).

If the AMC is satisfied that you are eligible for this pathway, it issues an Advanced Standing Certificate, which enables you to apply to the Medical Board of Australia for limited registration. Once granted limited registration, you undertake 12 months supervised practice with an accredited provider. If you satisfactorily complete the supervised practice period, the AMC issues your AMC Certificate, which enables you to apply to the Medical Board of Australia for general registration."

So if I have passed the exams through GMC which is PLAB, can't I apply for assessment?


----------



## australia.ind (Jan 24, 2013)

Xscaper said:


> The answer to your question is "No".
> 
> You will need to clear the AMC exams and do one year of supervised training in Australia before AMC will give you a certificate. You will then need to get yourself Registered Generally(without restrictions) with AHPRA( the registration body). Bear in mind that a IELTS score of 7 in each module is compulsory for a job as a doctor. Also remember that there are no house job/internship positions for foreign graduates so you need some overseas work experience before you can even get a job here.
> 
> ...



Hi,

So if the doctors are travelling as a dependent (for PR visa),will he be able to work in any hospital under supervision atleast??
or what kind of profession they will be able to work before getting AMC cleared...


----------



## Xscaper (Apr 8, 2013)

usman1984 said:


> The AMC website states the following
> "The Competent Authority Pathway is intended for overseas-trained non-specialists, but it is also available to specialists, including general practitioners. If you have passed the examinations or you have completed training through an AMC‑designated competent authority, you can apply to the AMC for assessment under this pathway. The AMC-designated competent authorities are:
> •General Medical Council (United Kingdom—for the PLAB examination or for graduates of GMC-accredited medical courses in the United Kingdom)
> •Medical Council of Canada (LMCC)
> ...


Theoretically yes, however you need to have worked in UK for a while afterwards for them to take your application seriously. I've seen British doctors come into Australia for work on limited registration quite easily. They have to do a year of supervision before getting full registration though.

The situation for doctors who've studied in places like Pakistan, India, Bangladesh etc is quite different. My opinion is that you'd have to work in UK for at least 1-2 years before you will be assessed as being eligible for the competent authority pathway. By that time, you may as well just stay in UK and work over there.

Addendum: I just went through the GMC requirements and it appears you only get limited registration after clearing both PLABs which means you would definitely not be eligible for competent authority after clearing PLABs. You will need to get FULL UNCONDITIONAL registration with GMC for the competent pathway which means working in UK for a while.


----------



## Xscaper (Apr 8, 2013)

australia.ind said:


> Hi,
> 
> So if the doctors are travelling as a dependent (for PR visa),will he be able to work in any hospital under supervision atleast??
> or what kind of profession they will be able to work before getting AMC cleared...


No, you can't work unless you hold at least limited registration with AHPRA. You can get limited registration through 3 pathways(they're given on the AMC website) which have different requirements. If you've only studied and worked in India you'll have to sit the AMC exam(at least the MCQ component), get a good IELTS score and then pray you get a job offer. If you're a specialist then you could apply to get your qualification recognized. Most of the time they will only recognize a a part of your training and will ask you to finish the rest in Australia.


----------



## australia.ind (Jan 24, 2013)

Xscaper said:


> No, you can't work unless you hold at least limited registration with AHPRA. You can get limited registration through 3 pathways(they're given on the AMC website) which have different requirements. If you've only studied and worked in India you'll have to sit the AMC exam(at least the MCQ component), get a good IELTS score and then pray you get a job offer. If you're a specialist then you could apply to get your qualification recognized. Most of the time they will only recognize a a part of your training and will ask you to finish the rest in Australia.


Yes my spouse studied and worked in India ..he completed his graduation in 2009MBBS...
So first step is he has to take IELTS Academic or general ?? (score 7 in all bands)

then sit on AMC MCQ??


----------



## Xscaper (Apr 8, 2013)

The first step is AMC MCQ. IELTS can be given later on once MCQ exam has been cleared. It will have to be academic and 7 each is required for registration with AHPRA.


----------



## pakiapplicant123 (Jun 11, 2013)

Xscaper said:


> The first step is AMC MCQ. IELTS can be given later on once MCQ exam has been cleared. It will have to be academic and 7 each is required for registration with AHPRA.


So for someone who graduated from Pakistan, is the best pathway to appear for AMC directly ?


----------



## australia.ind (Jan 24, 2013)

Xscaper said:


> The first step is AMC MCQ. IELTS can be given later on once MCQ exam has been cleared. It will have to be academic and 7 each is required for registration with AHPRA.


Thanks for your info


----------



## mimran (Aug 11, 2011)

Dear Xscaper

Very useful information. Just to have an idea, what is the success rate for MBBS doctor (with 2-3 year exp plus AMC MCQ examination passed) getting job on sponsorship. Do hospitals bring doctors on sponsorship and jobs to Ausie.


----------



## VenkytoOz (Mar 20, 2013)

australia.ind said:


> Hi,
> 
> So if the doctors are travelling as a dependent (for PR visa),will he be able to work in any hospital under supervision atleast??
> or what kind of profession they will be able to work before getting AMC cleared...


No, dependants also need to undergo all AMC exams and one year supevision training before starting own practice or job.


----------



## VenkytoOz (Mar 20, 2013)

Xscaper said:


> The first step is AMC MCQ. IELTS can be given later on once MCQ exam has been cleared. It will have to be academic and 7 each is required for registration with AHPRA.


Bud, doctor as dependant also need 7 in all bands as my cons told me that band 5 would be enough for dependants irrespective of the profession.


----------



## Xscaper (Apr 8, 2013)

usman1984 said:


> So for someone who graduated from Pakistan, is the best pathway to appear for AMC directly ?


Yes.


----------



## Xscaper (Apr 8, 2013)

mimran said:


> Dear Xscaper
> 
> Very useful information. Just to have an idea, what is the success rate for MBBS doctor (with 2-3 year exp plus AMC MCQ examination passed) getting job on sponsorship. Do hospitals bring doctors on sponsorship and jobs to Ausie.


It's not possible to give exact numbers but yes, they're still employing people from overseas. Not as many as before but there is still a demand.


----------



## Xscaper (Apr 8, 2013)

VenkytoOz said:


> Bud, doctor as dependant also need 7 in all bands as my cons told me that band 5 would be enough for dependants irrespective of the profession.


For immigration as dependent 5 is acceptable but you need to have 7 to be able to get registered and to work.


----------



## pakiapplicant123 (Jun 11, 2013)

Xscaper said:


> The answer to your question is "No".
> 
> You will need to clear the AMC exams and do one year of supervised training in Australia before AMC will give you a certificate. You will then need to get yourself Registered Generally(without restrictions) with AHPRA( the registration body). Bear in mind that a IELTS score of 7 in each module is compulsory for a job as a doctor. Also remember that there are no house job/internship positions for foreign graduates so you need some overseas work experience before you can even get a job here.
> 
> ...


Dear Xscaper

The situation is that my partner has gotten an invitation to apply for a skilled permanent 189 visa and I intend to go along as my name will be included in the visa application. Will this change my situation in some way?
Also clearing AMC exam will make me eligible for supervised training in Australia and then I can atleast be on the path to get full registration?
At present I am undergoing my house job and I am 25 years only so I want to take the chance of moving to Australia and doing AMC exams if clearing them will put me on track.
When you say you need to have some overseas work experience before you can get a job in Australia, does that apply if I need to do AMC and then the 1 year supervised training? I will have a year of house job experience only
Thanks


----------



## pakiapplicant123 (Jun 11, 2013)

Xscaper said:


> The answer to your question is "No".
> 
> You will need to clear the AMC exams and do one year of supervised training in Australia before AMC will give you a certificate. You will then need to get yourself Registered Generally(without restrictions) with AHPRA( the registration body). Bear in mind that a IELTS score of 7 in each module is compulsory for a job as a doctor. Also remember that there are no house job/internship positions for foreign graduates so you need some overseas work experience before you can even get a job here.
> 
> ...


So the supervised training you are referring to is infact the job offer one has to find or are these two different things? If they are the same, where went the internship that medical graduates need to do and we keep hearing there is a crisis about them?


----------



## em-faheem (Jan 10, 2014)

i am obstetrician, mbbs, mcps and fcps from pakistan & mrcog(UK). i am in oman currently as a specialist. total work experience is 11 years in Ob/GYN. i need to know the steps for getting job in australia and immigration. what documents do i need to prepare? and do i need to go for AMC? do i have to look for a job first, then go for AMC or after doing AMC i should search for the job?


----------



## MaternityRegistrar (Dec 20, 2013)

em-faheem said:


> i am obstetrician, mbbs, mcps and fcps from pakistan & mrcog(UK). i am in oman currently as a specialist. total work experience is 11 years in Ob/GYN. i need to know the steps for getting job in australia and immigration. what documents do i need to prepare? and do i need to go for AMC? do i have to look for a job first, then go for AMC or after doing AMC i should search for the job?


AMC does not recognize specialist qualifications from Pakistan or India,MRCOG would be recognized only if you have worked in UK after MRCOG so the option of specialist pathway is not for you now,(situation was different 10 yrs back),going via standard pathway would be to give AMC part 1& 2 and then get registration and then either go for Australian training or work in a hospital in obs & gynae at a junior level.


----------



## alhumrashid_chem (Feb 27, 2013)

em-faheem said:


> i am obstetrician, mbbs, mcps and fcps from pakistan & mrcog(UK). i am in oman currently as a specialist. total work experience is 11 years in Ob/GYN. i need to know the steps for getting job in australia and immigration. what documents do i need to prepare? and do i need to go for AMC? do i have to look for a job first, then go for AMC or after doing AMC i should search for the job?


Assalam (Hi). I think you should check with AMC and MEDICAL BOARD OF AUSTRALIA for specialist pathway. Send me private message I will share some information with you.
Regards and prayers.


----------



## alhumrashid_chem (Feb 27, 2013)

em-faheem said:


> i am obstetrician, mbbs, mcps and fcps from pakistan & mrcog(UK). i am in oman currently as a specialist. total work experience is 11 years in Ob/GYN. i need to know the steps for getting job in australia and immigration. what documents do i need to prepare? and do i need to go for AMC? do i have to look for a job first, then go for AMC or after doing AMC i should search for the job?


I just checked you can use MRCOG as your specialist professional qualification and apply under specialist or competitive authority pathway. GOD bless you. Prayers for everybody.


----------



## pakdoctor (Aug 20, 2014)

Guys a quick question please. I have registered for the AMC 1 exam to be held in November 2014 in Perth. I am now applying for my visa to Australia. My understanding was that I would apply for a Tourist Visa (Form 1419) to travel for my exam but someone has told me I need to apply for a Business visitor visa (Form 1415).
I have asked around but am getting conflicting information. The Australian High Commission in Pakistan is not helping either. Really appreciate any advice.


----------



## farhan-dubai (Feb 1, 2013)

Hi,

I am currently looking for General Practitioners preferably with AMC 1&2 but GPs with even 1 are encouraged to apply for some excellent position in Queensland, Australia. The positions are available all over Queensland including Brisbane, Gold Coast and Sunshine Coast.

Visa options also available for right candidate
Feel free to contact me in case of any query.


----------



## emad2012 (Apr 25, 2015)

*GP*

Hi, my name is Emad Mohamed, I have 7 years clinical experience in general practice and emergency medicine. 
I passed AMC CAT exam last august with satisfactory results in all components. 
I have also IELTS certificate band score 7.0 in total an minimum 7.0 in each component. 
My email is [email protected]
my mob number is 0096659006926


----------



## bym007 (Jul 15, 2014)

Hi all docs (and laymen),

I am a PR holder and my wife will move to Australia as my dependent. She is MBBS from Pak 2008 (Fauji Foundation, ISB). She will have more than 5 years experience working in Pak and Saudi Arabia (Ministry of Health). We are planning to move to Melbourne.

However, I understand that due to the 10 years moratorium, she will be required to work in rural areas for a period of upto 10 years. I understand, that if she takes Fellowship (or specialist pathway) exam, she will be allowed to work anywhere.

Can someone kindly share some tips and/or time saving insights?
Thanks in advance.


----------



## Scattley (Jul 30, 2012)

bym007 said:


> Hi all docs (and laymen),
> 
> I am a PR holder and my wife will move to Australia as my dependent. She is MBBS from Pak 2008 (Fauji Foundation, ISB). She will have more than 5 years experience working in Pak and Saudi Arabia (Ministry of Health). We are planning to move to Melbourne.
> 
> ...


Your second assumtion is not true. A fellowship does not exempt your wife from the 10 year rural commitment but in some cases (and this is becoming rarer especially in Melbourne ) you can work in a District of Workforce Shortage but those areas are often the "bad areas" of the city where work loads etc are high. As they as also the only places immigrants who want to work in instead of going rural the competition for the places are high...and market forces result in salaries being reduced (since soo many want the job..salary drops and conditions can be low). Working rural means a higher standard of living and better working conditions IF you can get through the Fellowship program (you will be looking at 2017 start at the earliest)


----------



## SqOats (Aug 20, 2014)

bym007 said:


> Hi all docs (and laymen),
> 
> I am a PR holder and my wife will move to Australia as my dependent. She is MBBS from Pak 2008 (Fauji Foundation, ISB). She will have more than 5 years experience working in Pak and Saudi Arabia (Ministry of Health). We are planning to move to Melbourne.
> 
> ...


Your profile seems really similar to ours. Except that we are awaiting the grant. Did your wife clear AMC?. My wife is taking MRCP PACES next month and will take the Competent Authority Pathway. We are also looking forward to settle in Melbourne. But, prior to moving to Aussie, my wife prefers to get some hands on experience in the UK after completing GMC registation.

Lets hope for the best.


----------



## bym007 (Jul 15, 2014)

Scattley said:


> Your second assumtion is not true. A fellowship does not exempt your wife from the 10 year rural commitment but in some cases (and this is becoming rarer especially in Melbourne ) you can work in a District of Workforce Shortage but those areas are often the "bad areas" of the city where work loads etc are high. As they as also the only places immigrants who want to work in instead of going rural the competition for the places are high...and market forces result in salaries being reduced (since soo many want the job..salary drops and conditions can be low). Working rural means a higher standard of living and better working conditions IF you can get through the Fellowship program (you will be looking at 2017 start at the earliest)


The plan is to get her into working life somehow, and then start her own practice in a city. Her brother is also a GP and working in Melbourne currently. He has taken Fellowship exam successfully, and my understanding is that he can work anywhere, and start his surgery, as many of his friends are already doing.

We are looking for the best possible plan to get into the Australian system and go from there. We are quite confused by the situation. Needless to say the situation for overseas trained doctors is very confusing / complicated in Australia.


----------



## bym007 (Jul 15, 2014)

SqOats said:


> Your profile seems really similar to ours. Except that we are awaiting the grant. Did your wife clear AMC?. My wife is taking MRCP PACES next month and will take the Competent Authority Pathway. We are also looking forward to settle in Melbourne. But, prior to moving to Aussie, my wife prefers to get some hands on experience in the UK after completing GMC registation.
> 
> Lets hope for the best.


I noticed that you are also based in Jeddah. My wife has started prep for AMC, and planning to sit the exam next year. She is working as well currently.

If you need any assistance, you can inbox me for my local contact details.


----------



## Akbar1234 (Feb 21, 2015)

Hi guys. I am on PR in Australia and intend to bring my wife to Australia. She is a fresh MBBS doctor. I have a few queries:

1) Which visa do you guys suggest I should use to move her to australia. 

2) How much overseas experience is required to find a supervised training in australia? 

3) Should I encourage her to complete her house job first and then move to Australia? 

4) As you are aware, that she will need to give AMC too. So what visa should I use to bring her to Australia keeping in view that she will be a spouse of PR. 

Need your guidance guys. I am an engineer and dont know much about medical processes. Your guidance will be highly appreciated. I am looking for the best and cheapest route to bring her to australia.

BR,
Akbar


----------



## batra801 (Apr 8, 2016)

Hi there 
Hi i have done my bachelor in Physiotherapy from JPMC and post graduation from Isra Uni Karachi. Just wondering if anyone could help me by explaining the procedure how to get practice licence in Australia?
Thanking in Advance


----------



## paras123 (Apr 19, 2016)

*want to take Australian Emmigration*

Hi !
I have done my MBBS in 2000 from PMC(Pakistan).I completed four year residency of FCPS in Gynea & OBG .Having four years experience in OBY and GYNEA. 2 year experience in Public health.i giving exam of MRCOG part 2 in september.Now i want to migrate to Australia.


----------



## docdia532 (2 mo ago)

Hi, i am an Australian citizen and my wife is consultant gynecologist in pakistan who had passed FCPS part 1+4 year educational institute training + FCPS part 2 and licensed to practice in her domain as well.
I want to know that when she moves to Australia, she can apply directly to clear the exam and get consultant position or have to complete the training program of australia again also. Please enlighten me with the procedure as we don't know what to do?


----------



## Moulard (Feb 3, 2017)

This is a 6 year old thread. you are not likely to get an answer from any of the original posters..

Perhaps start here..



https://www.medicalboard.gov.au/Registration/International-Medical-Graduates.aspx


----------

